# crows, hawks and owls!



## huntingez (Jan 8, 2011)

my 1st time out using an electronic call was pretty cool! this was my 3rd time ever hunting coyotes.
i picked up a johnny stewarts call last night that has a remote control. i couldn't wait to use it!

I made 3 stands about 30-40 min each and about 1/4 mile apart each time.. 
1st = 1 huge owl, 2 crows ( cottontail)
2nd = 5 crows, 1 hawk (cottontail)
3rd = smaller owl, 2 crows ( fawn distress)

I can't wait to get back out tonight and see what else comes in! ton's of dog tracks but i have yet to see one!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

One of my last up north trips I called in eagles saw 6.

Seems like I am better at calling in birds than yotes, fox, or cats







(

Welcome to the site EZ....Read the posts here...try and try, it does take time but some seem to have the good luck key.

Remember a couple rules....quiet, sneak in, set up without being seen, start soft and gain volume, try for about 20 minutes then move, you cannot call in somthing that is not there ( hunt where there are animals ). Most of all, have fun with it you will not get rich !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

And sit still.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

too !


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Not to discount anything anyone is saying about stand length, but the last one I shot came in around the 45 minute mark. I guess they were just waiting for the right sound, or coming from really far out. It was a pair that came in, don't ask me what made my friend and I sit that long but we did and it paid off. By the way welcome to the site and I am glad to hear you are enjoying calling so far. Sometimes it is the birds and such that come in that make it fun! I love being out and getting to see different wildlife come in to a call that I made, it really is a cool feeling. As long as you keep enjoying the little things you will love this sport. Also you found the right forum! Great guys on here!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I am normally not a long(30 min) sitter(my arse goes numb) but some situations warrant staying longer, especially in cat areas.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yeah...there are times I sit a bit longer. Like when I fall asleep, it is a good thing it does not happen too often. One of these times I might wake up to a pack sitting there watching me .


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcom to the Site!! PATIENCE and SITTING Still that is the name of this game and I cant do either Hehehe! I think the birds coming in is what makes it even more realistic for the yotes Crows, owls and hawks are predators too. Coyotes are just bigger and have hair instead of feathers, by the way coyotes cant fly no matter what you may read on here LOL.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey....I have seen flying yotes ! They are real.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Were you bent over at the time??


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I have called in moose and raven. I have a lot to learn about calling and am a slow learner but, this site is helping me do it better. One moose came in and was about 50 yards from the machine when we did a yote howl and boy did it turn and run away. makes for a good laugh.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

youngdon said:


> Were you bent over at the time??


 :roflmao:Nope...throwing lead at them as they made thier get away.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry, Brian I couldn't resist. The mental picture alone kept me giggling for hours.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

That is ok...I am the brunt of many jokes. It took me a minute to figure out your frame of thinking....ha ha....then it hit me and I too laughed.

But I said flying Yotes...not oats !

Where's the paper ??


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Leaves.... Just don't grab any poison ivy....YIKES !!


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Crow in VA love the Foxpro "fighting crow" sound.







I've found they will come every time. I haven't had much luck calling in coyotes yet. BUT-- they have been pretty vocal every time I'd tried so far. I know they are here because we've seen them but haven't come to the call yet.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HowlinRed Welcome to the forum !


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome HowlinRed! Glad you could join the fun! Great site and People!!


----------

